# Help ID this building in magazine ad.....



## Gary in Pennsylvania (May 5, 2010)

Hello all!

New to the forum!
I found you trying to ID the building in this Buick ad.

Commercial office? Residential? What??

Anyone recognize this?










Thank You!!!


Gary in Pennsylvania


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

thats the new yacht terminal in Valencia, Spain I think


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

yes, it's the America's Cup Building, Valencia by David Chipperfield 









http://en.wikiarquitectura.com/index.php?title=America's_Cup_Building


----------



## Gary in Pennsylvania (May 5, 2010)

Concrete Stereo said:


> yes, it's the America's Cup Building, Valencia by David Chipperfield
> 
> 
> http://en.wikiarquitectura.com/index.php?title=America's_Cup_Building



WOW!!!!


Thank you very much!


----------

